# CD antitoxin



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Seems like it's one thing after another lately. Alex was taking his bottle well, then began refusing again. Last night his tummy was hard and I burped him -- we gave him some antacid. He is standing a bit hunched and was concerning us, so we went ahead and gave the CD antitoxin. Any advice? How long should we continue the antitoxin?

He has also begun coughing a little -- it doesn't sound like his lungs are too raspy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's a more comprehensive summary of what I've done so far:

-Alex started refusing his bottle again, was acting, pooping, and peeing fine. I continued to bottle feed, and he started showing more interest.

-Last night, spat up a bit of water on my arm, and was a bit bloated. I burped him until he felt better and fell asleep.

-This morning, still bloaty and burpy. I noticed he was shivering slightly. I gave antacid and the CD antitoxin. Does not want bottle. Still bright and alert but stands hunched up. I'm keeping his front end elevated and am rubbing his tummy for burping.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I found this but it doesn't actually say how long to give it.
http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/168/#.USI6uWcT-sc
I also seen every couple hours till the kid is OK and every 6/12 hours till the kid is OK.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, crocee, the instructions on that site is what we have been doing thus far


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry to post again -- what should I do about feeding him? How long should I wait?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gave him another dose of antacid. His cud is sounding watery. If we don't see improvement by tonight we'll be calling the vet. 

EDIT: Gave him probios.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is he eating solid foods? if not then he wouldnt have any cud.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He has started nibbling hay.


----------

